

Wagtail 1.0 – a milestone release for our Django CMS - tomd
https://wagtail.io/blog/wagtail-10/

======
tomd
I'm the CTO at Torchbox, the agency behind Wagtail. We're really happy with
this release, particularly StreamField, which opens up a new way of building
rich pages without sacrificing reusability - check out the video at
[https://youtu.be/oUJNweMWwVQ](https://youtu.be/oUJNweMWwVQ)

I'll do my best to answer any questions here.

~~~
ra
Looks great! Much more client friendly than FeinCMS (which is also awesome).

How do you add traditional django apps to the admin? e.g. To get list view and
edit forms for regular objects (like you have under "settings" in the admin
for Users).

Apologies if it's in the docs but I couldn't see it.

Congrats on the milestone!

~~~
zerolab
Thank you, ra!

Have a look at the register_admin_menu_item hook -
[http://docs.wagtail.io/en/v1.0/reference/hooks.html#register...](http://docs.wagtail.io/en/v1.0/reference/hooks.html#register-
admin-menu-item)

[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/wagtail/gootoMvXV8s/yxebbY1Z...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/wagtail/gootoMvXV8s/yxebbY1ZOwYJ)
has a working example.

Cheers, Dan

------
salvadormrf
The missing CMS built with python/django. We use in our agency for a lot of
projects, including high profile brands.

\- nice UI/UX \- nice features (revisions, preview, choosers) \- pages are
easy to extend \- custom apps can be integrated easily by using admin hooks \-
good code and documentation

Recently started on a complex project, and we are using some ideas from
Wagtail :)

------
jordij
I've been using Django/Wagtail for over a year now and it's been nothing but
improvement after improvement. I'm extremeky excited for this release, a major
step in Wagtail's bright future. Thanks for this great CMS Torchbox and keep
up the great work!

------
jordanlev
Looks great! I especially love that the concept you are calling StreamFields
is finding its way to more and more CMS's (Concrete5 and Perch call them
"Blocks", ExpressionEngine and Craft call them "Matrix Fields", and Advanced
Custom Fields for Wordpress calls them "Flexible Content Fields"). It's really
a great balance between giving site owners the ability to manage rich content
on a page while also giving designers the ability to ensure that content
sticks to the site's overall design.

------
ryannevius
I'm in the middle of my second big Wagtail project. Version 1.0 has fixed
nearly all of the shortcomings I ran into during my experience with 0.8.x. The
new API, the StreamField...such an awesome release. The only gripe I now have
is that hallo.js is still being used for the RichText editor. Congratulations
to the Wagtail team!

~~~
tomd
Thanks, Ryan! Check out this exciting PR which landed a few hours ago:

[https://github.com/torchbox/wagtail/pull/1521](https://github.com/torchbox/wagtail/pull/1521)

This allows Wagtail users to swap in alternative rich text editors, e.g.
[https://github.com/isotoma/wagtailtinymce](https://github.com/isotoma/wagtailtinymce)

------
bliksem
Very excited about Streamfield - it seems like there might be some subtle
complications around 'schema' changes but all up it's awesome to have content
in a machine readable and meaningful format.

------
frankwiles
@revsys we've been using Wagtail quite a bit on sites and it's been a dream.
StreamField completes the picture and am so excited it's finally reaching 1.0
status! Thanks so much Torchbox!

------
prydie
We've been developing client sites using Wagtail for a few months and are
extremely impressed by both its versatility and user-friendliness. Very
pleased to see it hit 1.0 and I hope momentum continues.

------
nickbarreto
It is a great CMS: The perfect ratio of being configurable while also making
certain things easier to do.

